# Looking for a Christian Ranch camp



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a serious interest in working at a Ranch that holds camps for kids.

I would like it to be where it is warm if possible but anywhere in the US is fine.

Anyone know of how I can look for one or do you know of one?


It can be Summer, Fall, Winter, Spring I don't care.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know of anything but post on the Yahoo lists, somebody else might know of something


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Stacey, I think there is one somewhere in WI. I will look and see if I can find it..

Wow that would be a big change for you. What would you do with your goats??


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

They have a place near us that is called the Lord's Ranch. they always seem to have ads in the local paper


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

LiddleGoteGurl said:


> Stacey, I think there is one somewhere in WI. I will look and see if I can find it..
> 
> Wow that would be a big change for you. What would you do with your goats??


haven't figured out those details yet...........

I even have work that I may have to quit if do this :worried:

But it has been something I wanted to do and a friend suggested it out of the blue to me and it hasn't left my mind.

I found one in Minnesota that has one opening left for a wrangler position that is paid. So who knows. If it is the Lords will it will happen, if not somethign else will open up.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

That's a great attitude to have! (I struggle with keeping that, I try though... it's God over me... not me over God. LOL). I'll be on the look out around here for you.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

You're getting rid of your babies? O_O Sad day!

Do you know how to ride? How long have you been riding?


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

I just saw an article in a local farm paper about a Montesori school in Ohio that is also a farm. The kids are junior high age and they learn how to work and run a profitable farm as a part of their schooling. They do have goats there. Maybe you would be able to take a couple of your with you if you were able to get in there. If you want the actual name of the school PM me and I'll look for it for you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nothing is changing right now. I could never sell my babies!! 

I am just looking. Probably won't happen till next year unless something FALLS in my lap.

As to riding. I ride western and have been since I was like 8 years old. Friends of ours have horses and let us ride for free


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that's awesome, I've been riding since I was 7. I ride English and Western, I've jumped, bent poles, and raced around barrels. 

Horses are great.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.tvr.org/frameset.html?http://www.tvr.org/

Heres a local ranch but I dont think they get alot of buisness.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have found 2 so far in arkansas and I would be more than happy to have my dear friend in my state!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I thinking it might be an option more for next year but I have to look more into it


----------

